

'The Times' reveals paywall plans to staff - bensummers
http://www.channel4.com/news/articles/business_money/aposthe+timesapos+reveals+paywall+plans+to+staff/3583232

======
nfnaaron
Does Murdoch's wife sing opera, by chance?

